# Steel or Aluminum Crushloks?



## juniormudder (Dec 30, 2009)

What is better for pit racing, aluminum or steel crushloks? I am aware that the steel ones are heavier but is that an advantage or disadvantage? These will be for 30" Silverbacks.

I have also heard of "SwampLox", are these basically the same as Crushloks? Which is better and what should I get?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

id say get sum swamplox. paul is a great guy to deal with


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Aluminum is the way to go....but they are more money. Yes Swamp lox is the same as steel crushlocks.....In a few months I will running the aluminum ones. I gotta get me a HMF and some other things first. All Four Aluminum locks weigh the same as ONE steel C-lock. The steel one's weight 20lbs each. in 12 inch. what tire are you putting them one??? if you get 14's John at Wild Boar ATV makes the best looking ones...


----------



## juniormudder (Dec 30, 2009)

I am putting them on 30" Silverbacks, although I have 9 and 11" ones so should I trade the wides for skinnies? I have heard that puttin the wides on loks kinda defeats the purpose of makin them skinnier. Also are you referring to wildboaratvparts?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...Wild Boar atv parts....great guys.

If it was mine i would run all skinnys. The wides in the pits float way too bad.


----------



## juniormudder (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for your help but I have an 840 brute and are you sure that aluminum ones would be better than steel? I mean, wouldn't I want heavier wheels to keep the front planted? Or will the aluminum ones be enough?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

juniormudder said:


> Thank you for your help but I have an 840 brute and are you sure that aluminum ones would be better than steel? I mean, wouldn't I want heavier wheels to keep the front planted? Or will the aluminum ones be enough?



Its up to you in the end....I just had a Brute myself I traded off... Just take some time to see what all the racers is running them. Randy Miller, Bruce Cline "who races 1,000"+"cc Can-Am's, Hoyt McCormick who races a 999cc Stroker Can-Ams, Dakota Klein with his AMR Can-Am's...and god knows what CC's his bike are...lol. All The BIG FAST motor guys are running them. Even if you put steel one's on your Brute you will have to run atleast 50-70 lbs. of weight on the front to keep it down some....even then its impossible. The Brute's are a hard bike to race in the pits they have now...mostly water with some mud at the bottom. Alot of the pits are speed pits where you don't want weight. I think the only racer that won a lot this year with out was Adam Ladner. I mean you will see a lot of steel one's as well....but like I said...it up to you and what you like. Also....if your going to race it...make sure you change your clutching around a lot.


----------



## juniormudder (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I'll be racing in the mud nationals mud bog race and yeah now I think I'm going to use steel then add weight to front of the quad to keep the front down some. I am coming down from Canada and obviously I do not want to travel all that way then just lose my first race lol. I have not raced my quad yet with the 840 in it but this previous summer, I was killin the can-ams in my local mud bogs, even a Renegade 800. So please, I have lots of time to do stuff to my quad and any and all help and or tips are appreciated.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you get the PM I sent you?

The Nats will be a whole different ball game....NOT saying that is better down here than up there so please don't take it like that. You will be racing the best of the best and racing against a LOT of 1,000+ cc bikes. The springs and weights I told you to run in it the PM....that will be your best bet. Are you racing the MuddaCross and Mud Bog? I am sure you are since you got a long drive....If you can get out in front off the line just try to block and do what you can to stay in front..."there will be a lot of rubbing and bumping going on" so don't be afraid to bump back....lol. the best info you can get to race a Brute is from Superbogger750 on here...Toby raced his Orange Brute for a long time. Good Luck!


----------



## juniormudder (Dec 30, 2009)

Ya I got the PM and I am only racing in the Mudbog not muddacross as I heard the muddacross goes at night time. And I will put the clutch weights and springs that you said in it and see how she goes. I've never added weight to my quad before so like what do I use? Like weight lifting kinda weights er what?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...put the weight as low as you can get it.....I used two 25lbs and one 10lbs and I run my winch cable trough the holes...then pulled it up tight against the bike. when I know that I am going 100% sure I will PM you and I can bring mine and you can use them if you like.


----------



## juniormudder (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I got plenty of weights but thanks anyways. Any chance you gotta pic of how you ran the weights on the front of your quad?


----------

